# This better not be what I think it is...



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Got home from a business trip today... WTF!!!

*Pinkly:* Narf! Brain is this a good thing?!?

*Brain:* Looks like a squid attack... Didn't expect this, we assumed they were a fad and a one shot deal... And since when do they actually retaliate?!? This better not be a repeat of the Shawn attack... More to follow tomorrow... (It's late here...)


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Heh Heh...now that's just funny.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well its only 10 there, so they are growing weaker....and I obviously did not conspire with the slimey squids...that much I assure you.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hmm.... Ninja? You wanna chime in here?!?


And how do you know it's a squid attack? Maybe there's more than one guy around that likes to blow dry his ass. Didja ever think of that?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

No mouse, it's not what you think it is. We're one hit wonders, remember. 

:evil: MUHAHAHAHAHA :evil:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> well its only 10 there, so they are growing weaker....and I obviously did not conspire with the slimey squids...that much I assure you.


*Brain:* I did not include yours in this stack...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Hmm.... Ninja? You wanna chime in here?!?
> 
> And how do you know it's a squid attack? Maybe there's more than one guy around that likes to blow dry his ass. Didja ever think of that?


*Brain:* Yes I did, I looked at the addresses...

*Pinky:* Narf! Squid, squid, squid, squid, squid, squid, squid, squid, squid, squid, squid....


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

hmm.. your so-called 'evidence' is intriguing, but I'm still not convinced!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

*yawn* its probably full of ron mexico's. I wouldnt be worrie Ian


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Got home from a business trip today... WTF!!!
> 
> *Pinkly:* Narf! Brain is this a good thing?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Looks like a squid attack... Didn't expect this, we assumed they were a fad and a one shot deal... And since when do they actually retaliate?!? This better not be a repeat of the Shawn attack... More to follow tomorrow... (It's late here...)


Actually,it's not a Squid attack,you little freakin' mouse.The box on the bottom looks like it's from DavidESM,but I believe the rest of them are an assortment of cleaning products I ordered for your new position as attendant of the LOB Executive Washroom.

Interesting...David's box is marked "FRAGILE"....methinks a certain little freakin' mouse might be getting a bottle of his favorite Kryptonite.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Interesting...David's box is marked "FRAGILE"....methinks a certain little freakin' mouse might be getting a bottle of his favorite Kryptonite.


Oh dear, I hope the life-sized glass sculpture of pinky made it ok. Our specially trained team of glass-blowing squids spent a month on that. You'd be surprised how difficult it is to blow glass without the benefit of fire or opposable thumbs. Tentacles aren't nearly as useful as you would think.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HAhahaha. Boom! 

You thought I was gonna let your little lockbox stunt go?!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ian, in all actuality, every single squid was anxious to take you out. You've been a non-stop bombing force since your rebirth as "The Brain", and you've made 100 BotLs day with your bombs. And I know that number doesn't include all the noobs you've destroyed in the NST. Your generosity and the entertainment you bring to the forum... Well, you just can't put a price on it. Youre a great BotL, Ian, and we wanted you to know that. 

On behalf of all of us, thank you for all you do around here. Enjoy in good health, mouse!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Better get pinky to start making room in your humi, I don't think this is over yet.

:rofl: :boom:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hold on. You mean we did this for a good reason? I need to contact USPS and get that package back.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ian, in all actuality, every single squid was anxious to take you out. You've been a non-stop bombing force since your rebirth as "The Brain", and you've made 100 BotLs day with your bombs. And I know that number doesn't include all the noobs you've destroyed in the NST. Your generosity and the entertainment you bring to the forum... Well, you just can't put a price on it. Youre a great BotL, Ian, and we wanted you to know that.
> 
> On behalf of all of us, thank you for all you do around here. Enjoy in good health, mouse!!!


Truth. This attack will be retaliated upon, but the reasons for the attack are completely justified.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow Brainy, so, whats this do to your LOB standing? I'm pretty sure this places you somewhere between the hobo who hangs out in front of the local B&M and the dude who cleans up crazyfaces crap. Thanks Squiddies!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pictures of the destruction!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I would really need to see the contents of the bottom box....as an innocent bystander....are any of us on Puff really...."innocent"!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Wow Brainy, so, whats this do to your LOB standing? I'm pretty sure this places you somewhere between the hobo who hangs out in front of the local B&M and the dude who cleans up crazyfaces crap. Thanks Squiddies!


*Brain:* I don't think there will be an issue between me and the Professor... Especially when I respond... SOLO!!!

*Pinky:* Boom squid!!! Narf!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Actually,it's not a Squid attack,you little freakin' mouse.The box on the bottom looks like it's from DavidESM,but I believe the rest of them are an assortment of cleaning products I ordered for your new position as attendant of the LOB Executive Washroom.


*Brain:* Just remember that I only volunteered for the washroom duty on the condition I got to use your toothbrush for all the cleaning... We all got chores, how's it going cleaning up after Crazyface?!?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing to see here (whistles looking up in the air) move along move along........

Did all of those come from my ink gushing buddies? Those guys went on a random bombing run without the rest of us??? Shame shame shame. I guess we are starting to splinter after all. ahhh, what could have been.......


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

I have no idea what all the squid chat is but that is a mighty fine sight to come home to!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Where are the pics, Ian? :dunno:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Where are the pics, Ian? :dunno:


Camera must have been destroyed in the destruction.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The explosion destroyed his camera.

Edit: Dangit, Mike!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Camera must have been destroyed in the destruction.


He's finding out that when you're a little mouse it's pretty hard to move around a huge SLR. It'll take him a couple of days to come up with a contraption to move the camera around using hydraulics.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The explosion destroyed his camera.


*Brain:* Nope, I'm home a total of 36 hours this week, Mrs. Brain and the kids got that time, I'll take photo's tonight and post on the plane tomorrow...

*Pinky:* Mrs. Brain, laid down the law...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

well don't worry, there will be much more to take photos of as the week goes on. Mrs. Brain may just kick you out of the mouse hole after this


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

if david found a bottle of brain's favorite kryptonite, i will bow down, cuz i searched and its not easy to find


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Actually,it's not a Squid attack,you little freakin' mouse.The box on the bottom looks like it's from DavidESM,but I believe the rest of them are an assortment of cleaning products I ordered for your new position as attendant of the LOB Executive Washroom.
> 
> Interesting...David's box is marked "FRAGILE"....methinks a certain little freakin' mouse might be getting a bottle of his favorite Kryptonite.


HA! Ian pulled the short straw then LOL. Nice hit/s! Enjoy the smokes brother


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice - can't wait to see the contents.
Not too many people more deserving of some destruction via mailbox; awesome organized hit, guys.
(David's packages make me giggle everytime I see them; wonder what my mail lady would think).
:tu


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess I'd better watch this...seems interesting...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey! What's going on here?

:nerd:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

What's with the holding out on us for pix?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> What's with the holding out on us for pix?


See pg 2. The man has good cause!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* These will be slow to post... Inflight internet is cool but SLOW!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! Like me!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* First up, we have a squid who should know better... Pinky...

*Pinky:* Yes, Brain, I'm taking notes...

*Brain:* This means he sent this before our herf last week...



















*Pinky:* These will be enjoyed...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Next up we have a Squid who shouldn't be betting with me... Yes, I saw this coming...

*Pinky:* Narf! Just not this soon... Very nice selection...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Next up we open one of the big ones... Damn it, our defenses are set to high (Sub-Zilla/Shuckins) and barely taking this...

*Pinky:* Look Brain!!! Home videos!!! (Thanks for these guys, but did you really want to give me more plot ideas?)

*Brain:* And more!!!

Brain: FYI, if the photo's show upside-down, give photobucket a minute and refresh...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now we have Max Gas...

*Pinky:* Too much mexican food?!?










*Brain:* Yummy!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, get me a new bomb opening scalpel, this one is getting worn out...

*Pinky:* Most we've received in a day...

*Brain:* And here's another, and someone was not sure these were all Squid bombs...

*Pinky:* raycarlo is bringing some heat...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now it is one of my NST trading partners... The Badass Honey Badger... Some tasty sticks there...

*Pinky:* But he should really know better...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

The Supreme Leader is not going to be happy.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Next up Shibby... And the hits keep coming...

*Pinky:* Narf! Shields at 50% and falling!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very, very nice but somehow I'm thinking this is the start of internal demise for some??? Nice hits so far gents (yeah I think there are more coming) and enjoy Ian.

PS - I can only visualize your wifes face because I've seen a similar one on mine - LOL


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> The Supreme Leader is not going to be happy.


*Brain:* I'm just posting the incoming now, I will be in a good position with the Professor when this is over....

*Pinky:* Get used to being below us... NARF!!!

*Brain:* And now for the OG3's bombs...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn it, I had planned to bomb Brain with the Pinky and the Brain DVDs. Travelling all the time sucks. Nicely done Squids, but there will be severe consequences for your actions. Those are some awesome looking smokes.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now comes Terrible Terry...

*Pinky:* He sent one of his poems?!?

*Brain:* No... Thankfully...

*Brain:* Holly Yum, there are 2 in there from my "want to try" list..


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Very, very nice but somehow I'm thinking this is the start of internal demise for some??? Nice hits so far gents (yeah I think there are more coming) and enjoy Ian.
> 
> PS - *I can only visualize your wifes face because I've seen a similar one on mine* - LOL


She is married to the Brain. I figure she's pretty used to insanity by now.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Their numbers are dwindling faster than our ever have! LMAO Nicely done Squiddo's!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now for the other big box...

*Pinky:* I want a hand drier too...

*Brain:* Later Pinky... Fragile my ass, what is he up to... Ok, looks strange on opening...

*Pinky:* What is this mess?!? BRAIN LOOK OUT!!!

*Brain:* AN ATTACK SQUID!!! Thank god for the Zilla defenses we had in place... What else is in here... Oh...










*Pinky:* Danm... I mean Narf!!!

*Brain:* There is a note too...

*Pinky: *But I wanted to call him Squishy...

*Brain:* Pinky, we can rename him later... I've had this libation before, but had no idea how to get more then the taste I had at a show... TY, these will be enjoyed...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks so far Ian. 

Well done Squids!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brian:* And now for their mastermind's attack...

*Pinky:* I think there will be more...

*Brain:* Yes, there may be, no mail on Friday may have messed up their delivery schedule. It is a team lead by the Ninja, we can't expect precision timing... Nice note, but not intended for the forum... And then there are these...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Landing now, will continue and respond to this unprovoked attack when I can get back online...

*Pinky:* Sneaky Squids, attacking unarmed innocent mice...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brian:* And now for their mastermind's attack... It is a team lead by the Ninja, we can't expect precision timing...


Again, not the leader. Just a member.



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Nice note, but not intended for the forum...


Aww, but the note was the best part!



the_brain said:


> *Brain:*... And then there are these...


I haven't tried the 2011 Oliva V Maduro yet, but the others are smoking great! Enjoy 'em, Pinky!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Only 10 the first day? Yeah... Well you can blame the Puff site going down for that one, there were a number of squids who were unable to get on to pull your coordinates... They are coming though. Just you wait.

Anyways... For others out there, there was more than just a note from my wife, you can see it through the other one. She just HAD to send a note since I was taking away her newest favorite animal...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Their numbers are dwindling faster than our ever have!


So days the leader of a bombing group that hasnt been active in several months! When was the last ZK hit... August? And that was the hit on David... Which didn't even involve the whole team!

And Squids dwindling? Hardly! There are 22 bombs in the air right now!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Only 10 the first day? Yeah... Well you can blame the Puff site going down for that one, there were a number of squids who were unable to get on to pull your coordinates... They are coming though. Just you wait.
> 
> Anyways... For others out there, there was more than just a note from my wife, you can see it through the other one. She just HAD to send a note since I was taking away her newest favorite animal...


*Brain: *I'll post both your notes when I get to real internet...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Here are the two missing notes... Sorry, not the best photos...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Mrs. Squid named her toy squid Francois?..well,why the hell not..normally,I call my squids something like Dinner or Appetizer,but we live in a diverse world.
Actually,now that the toy llamas' babysitter is gone,I'm kind of worried about Pete Llama and Ian Llama. I hope the other llamas aren't ganging up on the two of them,or did they leave too?ound:ound:ound:

Nice hit on the mouse,Guys..well done.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The Kipp llama has always appeared to have a... thing... for the Pete llama. As for the Mouse/Llama hybrid, he is small enough to hide from most of the shennanigans.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's right, y'all! Pinky is an undercover agent sent in to help keep Brain from doing anything too damaging. Bwaaahahaha.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> ... Sneaky Squids, attacking *unarmed *innocent mice...


Yeah. Right.

:ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's right, y'all! Pinky is an undercover agent sent in to help keep Brain from doing anything too damaging. Bwaaahahaha.


*Brain:* Nice try, just because we got a secret agent into the squids and caused an insurrection dosen't mean you get to... Pinky is loyal...

*Pinky:* Narf! To the last!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's right, y'all! Pinky is an undercover agent sent in to help keep Brain from doing anything too damaging. Bwaaahahaha.


and he's doing a brilliant job,too:wacko::der:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah. Right.
> 
> :ss


*Brain:* Of all the words in that post, that is the one you latch onto?!?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Nice try, just because we got a secret agent into the squids and caused an insurrection dosen't mean you get to... Pinky is loyal...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! To the last!!!


oh,they're just trying to save face....we snookered them,so naturally they have to say that they have a double agent in the LOB,too.

Besides,even if Pinky were a double agent for the Squids,our Supreme Leader would probably be impressed with his treachery and duplicitous nature and reward him by letting him play with his pet kitty-cat


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Just you wait Brain. It's not over yet.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I sent mine the same day we herfed Ian. 2 bombs in one day for you, just a different delivery method. You were saying you regretted mentioning wanting to try an undercrown.... looks like you have a 5er to sample so far. We'll see how many show up today... and tomorrow... 

You have been a great guy to me, and really everyone on here. The herf kicked ass, and the more brain we have around the better. I'll pull up a seat and watch the fireworks opcorn:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Just you wait Brain. It's not over yet.


*Brain:* Trust me, no it is not...

*Pinky:* Bomb them now?!?

*Brain:* No, we have our "1000th post and 100th bomb" contest to deal with first...

*Pinky:* Narf! I thought we were over 100 bombs now?!?

*Brain:* No the 100th bomb must be special, so we are currently stuck at 99.89...

*Pinky:* My count says 113...

*Brain:* Enough Pinky!!! We have not sent the bomb we are calling our 100th yet... We are still waiting on some mind control parts from China... Once they are here, we launch and start our contest...

*Pinky:* Gee Brain, but what about the Squids?!?

*Brain:* Their timing was poor... For them... I just loaded up for another attempt to take over the world and I've perfected my patented BTD ("BOTL Torture Device") for that campaign... These forces will have to be repurposed...

*Pinky:* Bad squids, bad squids...

*Brain:* Come on China post, get me my parts...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Something about waiting on chinese parts and taking over the world doesn't seem to add up...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Something about waiting on chinese parts and taking over the world doesn't seem to add up...


*Brain:* Once I take over I won't have to wait... Until then I have too...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

BTD??? Doesn't sound good. I can't wait to see what exactly this new device entails. Sounds like something for his trademark lockbox bombs. opcorn:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Something about waiting on chinese parts and taking over the world doesn't seem to add up...


This would be why The Brain always fails in his attempts. I also suspect there is some Acme product purchases that have also met with similarly poor results.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Of all the words in that post, that is the one you latch onto?!?


I've experienced the quality of your bombs, Ian - it was meant as a compliment. Of course, secondarily it IS an indirect attack on your character and complete lack of gentlemanly candor and honesty, but a mere mouse wouldn't spite a full-grown squid for that.

Would you?

:ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> This would be why The Brain always fails in his attempts. I also suspect there is some Acme product purchases that have also met with similarly poor results.


*Brain:* So... A couple of weeks ago, we bombed you and it turned out to be your first ever bomb... Now your calling me out for my failed plans of world domination?!?

*Pinky:* Yes we did...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> BTD??? Doesn't sound good. I can't wait to see what exactly this new device entails. Sounds like something for his trademark lockbox bombs. opcorn:


*Brain:* No, no lockbox for these...

*Pinky:* Narf! Much worse...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* So... A couple of weeks ago, we bombed you and it turned out to be your first ever bomb... Now your calling me out for my failed plans of world domination?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Yes we did...


<see Mel laughing over there <== ? that's me>

Excellently apt edit job there, Ian, with the last minute addition of the point on your candor. Or should I say, double edit?

It might be pointed out, however, that while one would expect very little in the way of criticism were one to fail at, for example, learning how to put toothpaste on one's toothbrush with any consistency, it is generally accepted that failure at much larger, much more public and much more EPIC endeavors (such as attempts at, say, world domination?) might tend to elicit a much more obvious "calling out" by one's critics.

Not that I am one of them, mind you. Just sayin'...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Of all the words in that post, that is the one you latch onto?!?


In all fairness, it was the most ridiculous part of your post! :smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and he's doing a brilliant job,too:wacko::der:


Well, Brain has yet to take over the world... so far, mission sucessful!



Cigar Noob said:


> You were saying you regretted mentioning wanting to try an undercrown ...


BWAHAHA! :smoke:



Cigar Noob said:


> You have been a great guy to me, and really everyone on here.


Truer words never spoken. The fact of the matter is, Ian, you're one heck of a BotL, and you do so much to foster community and fun around here. The lockbox bomb you sent was one of the coolest things I've ever recieved in the mail (and I used to send away for "Free Stuff for Kids" in the mail like once a week when I was a kid!). You've been a truly generous friend to Puff, and we Squids felt obligated to thank you for it. In our own special way.

By blowing your ass up. :target:



the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Bad squids, bad squids...
> 
> *Brain:* Come on China post, get me my parts...


Ian, all of Puff is eagerly awaiting the fruition of your next set of plans. Because with you, _everything _is entertaining!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ian, all of Puff is eagerly awaiting the fruition of your next set of plans. *Because with you, everything is entertaining!*


This is true, Ian. You shoot for the moon, miss, yet your miss is as spectacular as any hit could ever be. We appreciate.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> BTD??? Doesn't sound good. I can't wait to see what exactly this new device entails. Sounds like something for his trademark lockbox bombs. opcorn:


Lockboxes can get expensive...besides,there are plenty of cost-effective ways to torture BOTL's.
the LOB is a relatively new organization,so our coffers are not overflowing...especially when a certain little freakin' mouse uses petty cash to buy himself an excersize wheel made out of solid platinum....but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Wave 2...
and the subsequent Wave 3...
4...
5...
6...
7...
8...
9...
10...
...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Just like Shawn, I imagine there will be some time used in order to catalog, photograph, sort, store all the goods. Hope you have the room, because unlike Shawn we did not send you new storage.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Just like Shawn, I imagine there will be some time used in order to catalog, photograph, sort, store all the goods. Hope you have the room, because unlike Shawn we did not send you new storage.


*Brain:* We have room... We just converted a 14.9 cu foot chest freezer into a long term humidor... 65/65...

*Pinky:* But there will be a delay in posting as we are on the road... We get back late Wednesday...

*Brain:* We will try to post Thursday am...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nuts - Crazy Nuts....:smile:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Brain, you better call Mrs Brain and tell her to pack up, grab the kids, the goldfish, your little rat exercise wheel and go to her mother's/sister's/cousin's house. It's gonna get ugly there before the week is over.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Brain, you better call Mrs Brain and tell her to pack up, grab the kids, the goldfish, your little rat exercise wheel and go to her mother's/sister's/cousin's house. It's gonna get ugly there before the week is over.


*Brain:* You misunderstand... Mrs. Brain is the one to fear at home...

*Pinky:* Not us...

*Brain:* If this ticks her off, then there will be hell to pay...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You misunderstand... Mrs. Brain is the one to fear at home...
> 
> *Pinky:* Not us...
> 
> *Brain:* If this ticks her off, then there will be hell to pay...


Well, then, you may just want to extend your travels like Homer cuz she's gonna be pissed when the concussions wear off..... Or send Pinky in first and see what happens. lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Well, then, you may just want to extend your travels like Homer cuz she's gonna be pissed when the concussions wear off..... Or send Pinky in first and see what happens. lol


*Brain:* Again you misunderstand, the hell to pay will be from Mrs. Brain defending our home...

*Pinky:* We will be the ones holding her back from coming after you... Ask the watchman, he has met her...

*Brain:* She has less restraint with our stash then we do...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Again you misunderstand, the hell to pay will be from Mrs. Brain defending our home...
> 
> *Pinky:* We will be the ones holding her back from coming after you... Ask the watchman, he has met her...
> 
> *Brain:* She has less restraint with our stash then we do...


Hell hath no fury like a Woman with no storage for her cigar stash


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hell hath no fury like a 5'1" Italian wife!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Ian--I do not think this is quite over yet!!!!:whip:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Hell hath no fury like a 5'1" Italian wife!


that's tall for an Italian wife...she must wear lifts in her shoes.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's tall for an Italian wife...she must wear lifts in her shoes.


*Brain:* She says she is 5'1"...

*Pinky:* We don't argue the accuracy...

*Brain:* For self-preservation reasons...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* So... A couple of weeks ago, we bombed you and it turned out to be your first ever bomb... Now your calling me out for my failed plans of world domination?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Yes we did...


Well I'll admit you did a number on my mailbox. I got it back together again and didn't have to buy a new one. The door is bent up pretty bad though and the mounting hardware was tore up pretty good. I should post a picture of it. I don't know I'd go so far as to say your bomb was not sufficient to destroy my mailbox as I really think it's more a matter of my mailbox being so cheap that it readily fell apart at the slightest bit of over pressure instead of turning to shrapnel as a good mailbox attempting to contain the devastation would. In fact, my cheap ass mailbox may be the ultimate defense against the destruction. Better luck next time .


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

jumpmaster said:


> Ian--I do not think this is quite over yet!!!!:whip:


Methinks you is right!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Methinks you is right!!


*Brain:* And you would be right... We got home from our business trip a few minutes ago and this is what we found waiting for us... This makes 17...










*Pinky:* But we need some sleep, we will post them in the am...

*Brain:* Also want to clear something up from one of my earlier bomb posts, the videos were from Gasdocok, WyldKnyght, ProbateGeek and Sdlaird.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah yes, I see my package has arrived. Yes, excellent.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Ah yes, I see my package has arrived. Yes, excellent.


*Brain:* Since you were the last to comment, you're up first...

*Pinky:* What is that I smell?!?

*Brain:* It smells like 2-row pale malt... And it is...










*Pinky:* No mess here... (There was a note on the box, but had to photograph quickly and leave for another trip. Photo did not come out.)










*Brain:* Oh a puzzle, I'll solve that when we get home...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And then the drop-ship bomb...










*Pinky:* 5 of our favorites, and 5 of the undercrowns we made the mistake of posting that I wanted to try..


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now someone who knows better and still...

*Pinky:* You know this won't end well...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* It's bad enough that they beat our beloved saints...



















*Pinky:* But your coach even made Aaron Brooks look good... Can you imagine if he ever had a legit quarterback?!?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Again sorry for the bad photo, Juicestain attacks!!!










*Pinky:* Ok, that one hurt...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Oh, it's anonobomber... I know what stick that is...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* I have to admit that this last one impressed me... A timely deliver bomb by MouseMail...



















*Pinky:* Am I reading those date right?!?

*Brain:* Yes you are...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Sorry about the timing guys... We know you made an effort to hit us when we were not traveling...

*Pinky:* Last minute travel sucks...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

About time one of you squids hit him with a Ron Mexico like I told you too.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> About time one of you squids hit him with a Ron Mexico like I told you too.


to be continued.....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Freaking amazing!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Ian...hope there are some sticks you can enjoy...tried to hit a few off your list. 

Btw...I respect the he'll out of the saints! Brees is a super QB


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> About time one of you squids hit him with a Ron Mexico like I told you too.





Mr_mich said:


> to be continued.....


It's the only way to do it!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Can we get a cigar and package count? Are we still expecting some to land still? You must have at least 10 Undercrowns by now. Gotta love it, great job fellas.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Can we get a cigar and package count? Are we still expecting some to land still? You must have at least 10 Undercrowns by now. Gotta love it, great job fellas.


*Brain:* We are at 17 now...

*Pinky:* And Mrs. Brain reports 2 more after we left yesterday...

*Brain:* So 19...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Glad my dropship landed. Wish I could have sent something more personal but with my recent move.back.the USA I have been superbusy. You deserve all this p


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Glad my dropship landed. Wish I could have sent something more personal but with my recent move.back.the USA I have been superbusy. You deserve all this p


*Brain:* Trust me with our travels, we understand... You hit us with 5 favorites and 5 what to try sticks...

*Pinky:* Not a bad hit at all...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, its no puzzle, just my first go at re-banding cigars...the idea popped in my head for the D-Con and I couldn't resist.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And the hits keep coming...

*Pinky:* Now it is Mr. Mich...










*Brain:* Is that a Pratagas Short?!? One of my wish list cigars?!?










*Pinky:* Thank god you sent the scotch to calm his nerves...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now on to Cartey...

*Pinky:* Nice note... And better sticks...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, look at the lenght of this note!?! It is from Sdlaird...

*Pinky:* Narf! This makes my brain hurt...

*Brain:* Not mine, and look at the sticks...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And last in this round... SWANY...

*Pinky:* Why have we not bombed him yet?!?

*Brain:* Because his profile asks that he not be bombed... Yet... Once this changes all bets are off...

*Pinky:* Narf! He sure brings it though...

*Brain:* Yes, yes he does...



















*Brain:* That makes 21 bombs... I think they are about done...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

glad they made it safe and sound.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* There have been requests for totals...And since this appears to be winding down...

21 Bombs
121 Sticks
2 RM's
1 Sm Bottle of JW Black
1 set of the compete Pinky and the Brain DVD's
1 large bottle of awesome whiskey...
AND 1 large attack squid (that Brain Jr. has fallen in love with)... His new name is squiggles... (We didn't name him, Brain Jr. did&#8230


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice, you definatly deserved it bro. No worries, Ill have a place soon enough. But Im not sure if Ill post my addy....


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Great totals, now get smoking, you got some stock to go through!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL, Dude, you have been DESTROYED!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Looks like number 22 just dropped from APO...

*Pinky:* Narf! Jumpmaster!!!

*Brain:* All the way from Afganistan... And an awesome hit and note.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* There have been requests for totals...And since this appears to be winding down...
> 
> *22 Bombs
> 126 Sticks*
> ...


*Brain:* An update above... And just and FYI, I always let sticks rest after travel before smoking them... They are gifts and I want to try them at their best... You will be seeing us in the "I just smoked..." forum soon with these sticks...

*Pinky:* Narf! When do we bomb them?!?

*Brain:* Soon Pinky, soon... We need to complete our BTD's for this...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woo hoo! Nice work, Squids!


And Ian, enjoy in good health, sir!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

2+ weeks of bombs is awesome. Big ups to you for being a great guy on here, and in person. :clap2:


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

wow congrats on the Awesome HITs. Heck wouldn't know what to do with myself, 

James


----------

